# fiberlite dog box



## huntinlabs (Aug 4, 2009)

i have the chance to buy a three hole fiberlite dog box that sits on the top of your bed and it has a fan but i was wondering what everyone thought about these boxes


----------



## Jason Glavich (Apr 10, 2008)

I had one for a very brief time. Box seemed to be made well. Didn't have any problems with mine at all. Except it did not fit in my truck correctly. So i went back to my dans deluxe box.


----------



## huntinlabs (Aug 4, 2009)

Anyone else??


----------



## kpolley (Jun 5, 2007)

I've considered buying one. I have talked to a few persons and really never had had any bad input. If your dog is a chewer I think they can chew the doors up pretty easily. With that said when/if I buy a dog box it will be stainless steel. Can't go wrong, they hold up well and hold their value.

Kevin


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

I had one about 6 years ago and sold it within a year. It was a PIA to clean out if the dogs made a mess because the doors were not on the bottom and the water just stayed inside. The inside seemed rough and the dogs didn't seem to like it. It was also not built that well. My 4-wheeler rolled into it and put a hole in it and it barely touched it.

I now own a Northstar Plastics made in Edgerton,MN and it is a lot better box. It is plastic welded and could withstand a wreck. It is smooth on the inside and the doors are flush so washing them out is a piece of cake.


----------

